# Touring car basics & setup guides?



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Iv been having some issues with my M18 car. Running very loose with no changes. Im looking for a online handbook or guide for tuning 4 wheel drive onroad cars before I start asking a bunch of stupid questions. Like what a tighter diff up front will do for cornering. Camber caster basics etc..

Any links?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

xxx main has a very good book with a ton of info it would make a great starting point 
check your LHS for this 

_tracey


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Another great source of information is RC Car Actions Touring Cars issue. I'm sure it's still available at your LHS. I've been at this crap for nearly 20 years and I learned a thing or 2 from that magazine myself. 

Tony


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

*high recommendation*

The XXX main setup book will answer or help answer 99.9% of your question. Being new to setting up my own car it has a quick reference quide in the back.
rick


----------

